# bank 1 sensor 1 - Audi Quattro TT Coupe yr 2000



## markaudi (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello All -

Just read a fault - bank 1 sensor 1 on my Audi TT Quattro coupe yr 2000.

Does anyone have a picture as to where the sensor is?

I have heard that they should read between 2 and 20 Ohms. Does anyone also know where the best place online is to purchase one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

Sounds like the upstream lambda sensor. It's on the exhaust just after the down pipe area I'd guess and try eurocarparts for a new one with the TT discount :wink:


----------

